# Hyatt Questions



## ocdb8r (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey gang.  I've done LOTS of homework on here, but I still have some outstanding Hyatt questions before we jump in with a purchase.  Hoping these aren't repetitive as I really have done my best to iron everything out via search and Kal's incredibly helpful website...so, here we go:

1) Can someone explain explain how the waitlist request procedure works?  I think I fully understand reservation windows and how waitlists are filled.  What I am wondering is do you have to waitlist for a specific check-in date and specific length of stay or does the Hyatt system allow you some flexibility to say request a variety of parameters?  Say for example I want to get a week at Coconut Plantation and am willing to stay anytime in May...does the system allow me to request that way or would I have to input a separate waitlist request for each individual week in May?  

3) Is there any grace period to cancel a waitlist request that fills (without paying fees)?  Say I place a request and it fills but I've since changed my mind and don't want the week...can I cancel it within 24 hours and not pay any fees?

3) I'm still not clear on how early you can submit a waitlist request.  I understand it can't be filled until I've gotten my points (12 months before my owned week).  However, how far in advance can I get myself on a waitlist so I'm at the top of it once my points do come available?  I've seen some say 12 months, some 18 months and some 2 years.

3) II.  I get the deadlines, what I don't understand is how points work/combine.  Say I have 580 points left over after making reservations at Hyatt resorts so I deposit them into II for EEEP so I get to use them for 2 more years....580 points isn't much.  If I were to deposit additional points into II in the subsequent year, could I combine those points with the 580 points?  I understand if so, I'd only be able to combine them in the overlapping period both sets of points were still valid.  

4) It seems there are some resorts that have different floorplans for the same unit size (e.g. 2BD at HSH).  Do you have any control or knowledge of what floorplan you'll get if you exchange in?  How is this determined?

5) Any report of Kaanapali availability?  I saw II was offering some getaway weeks...anything making it's way to internal Hyatt exchange availability?

6) Maintenance Fees.  Can anyone report if they can be paid via credit card?  Does it post as a Hyatt charge (so extra points on my Chase Hyatt card)?


----------



## lizap (Apr 29, 2015)

You can put in a request up to 18 months prior to arrival for a week or less ( e.g., weekend, 2 or 4 day midweek).  You have to put in a request for each week you're interested in.  Once a week fills, you are charged a fee.  You can cancel, but you will be charged another fee for the week when it fills again.  Points can be combined in II as long as they havn't expired.  You can make a request for a specific unit, but are not guaranteed this if you do not own this week.  I recently saw some availability in Hawaii using Hyatt's internal system, but suspect you will have to be very flexible in travel dates/unit size to get these.  Hyatt MFs can be paid with a credit card.



ocdb8r said:


> Hey gang.  I've done LOTS of homework on here, but I still have some outstanding Hyatt questions before we jump in with a purchase.  Hoping these aren't repetitive as I really have done my best to iron everything out via search and Kal's incredibly helpful website...so, here we go:
> 
> 1) Can someone explain explain how the waitlist request procedure works?  I think I fully understand reservation windows and how waitlists are filled.  What I am wondering is do you have to waitlist for a specific check-in date and specific length of stay or does the Hyatt system allow you some flexibility to say request a variety of parameters?  Say for example I want to get a week at Coconut Plantation and am willing to stay anytime in May...does the system allow me to request that way or would I have to input a separate waitlist request for each individual week in May?
> 
> ...


----------



## ocdb8r (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks, Liz!  Very efficient answers.  Only thing outstanding is whether paying by credit card codes has a "Hyatt" purchase and therefor gets bonus miles with the Hyatt credit card.  Anyone know?

Thanks again...gotta LOVE tug.


----------



## peas (Apr 29, 2015)

lizap said:


> You have to put in a request for each week you're interested in.



I just wanted to clarify this and also hope that I can get my question answered.

You can put in a request for let's say Beach House from May 1 to May 31, 2016 for 7 nights.  Beach House is Sunday only checkin for 7 nights.  If  you look in at the wait list after you submitted your request, you'll see every Sunday in May 2016 requested as a separate line item (May 1, 8, 15, 22, 29).  However, let's say 6 months later, you find out that you can't go week of May 15.  If you go into the list of requests, you can go ahead and cancel the line item for May 15.  However, this one deletion will cancel the whole request so you lose May 1, 8, 22, and 29 along with the May 15.  I don't know if you can take out May 15 via phone since I have never tried, but you can't do it on the computer.  After one hard lesson of deleting a date off a bulk request, I now type in each request separately.

Does anyone know if you can just delete one line item from a bulk request via phone?

I read your post again, and I'll add that when you're requesting, you have to have a date/range of dates, then you have to commit to the number of nights (2, 3, 4, or 7), then you can choose unit type (studio, 1, 2, 3 bedrooms or ALL).  If you choose all, then your request will have several line items if that resort has multiple unit types.  If you want to exclude studio, then you'll have to put in each unit type separately.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Apr 29, 2015)

very well thought out and organized questions, these are questions i have been wondering about also.

With regard to the credit card question, it sounds like the MFs can be paid with a credit card.

The next question is for those who pay with a credit card, how does it show up on your monthly statement?



ocdb8r said:


> Hey gang.  I've done LOTS of homework on here, but I still have some outstanding Hyatt questions before we jump in with a purchase.  Hoping these aren't repetitive as I really have done my best to iron everything out via search and Kal's incredibly helpful website...so, here we go:
> 
> 1) Can someone explain explain how the waitlist request procedure works?  I think I fully understand reservation windows and how waitlists are filled.  What I am wondering is do you have to waitlist for a specific check-in date and specific length of stay or does the Hyatt system allow you some flexibility to say request a variety of parameters?  Say for example I want to get a week at Coconut Plantation and am willing to stay anytime in May...does the system allow me to request that way or would I have to input a separate waitlist request for each individual week in May?
> 
> ...


----------



## davevt98 (Apr 30, 2015)

I use my Hyatt card and it gets coded as a Hyatt purchase - 3x points.


----------



## ocdb8r (May 1, 2015)

davevt98 said:


> I use my Hyatt card and it gets coded as a Hyatt purchase - 3x points.



Excellent!  Thanks for confirming.


----------



## ivywag (May 1, 2015)

*Maintenance fees*

There are a few of the Hyatt properties that do not accept credit cards for maintenance fees. I'm sorry, but I can't recall which ones.  They're always mentioned on the web site when paying the yearly fees. You can probably find out by calling 1-800-gohyatt.


----------



## Kal (May 1, 2015)

Whenever you make multiple requests at about the same general time period, the computer default is that the request is for a single reservation.  When one of the requests is filled, the others in that time period are terminated.  Therefore it is very important to mark each request as unique and independent of any other request.  The burden is then on the requestor to make sure the other requests are removed once one is filled.


----------

